# [grub] Impossible de booter (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Le redémarrage avec Grub après installation de Gentoo me donne une erreur :

```
root (hd0,0)

Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x5

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2-6-22-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda7

Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition

```

La partition de boot est en ext2, la partition / est en reiserfs.

----------

## ghoti

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> root (hd0,0)
> 
> Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x5

 

D'après fdisk, le type 0x5 correspond à la partition étendue, donc pas utilisable telle quelle pour stocker des données ...

----------

## Neuromancien

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   root (hd0,0)
> 
> Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x5 
> 
> D'après fdisk, le type 0x5 correspond à la partition étendue, donc pas utilisable telle quelle pour stocker des données ...

 

Donc on ne peut pas mettre une partition logique comme partition de boot ? Ou bien il faut simplement changer le nom de la partition dans Grub (hd0,0,a) ?

----------

## salamandrix

Ta partition étendue est une partition primaire qui accueille plusieurs (au moins une) partitions logiques.

En soit la partition étendue n'est pas une partition utilisable avec un système de fichier.

Si /dev/hda1 est ta partition étendue (hd0,0 pour grub), alors ta première partition logique est normalement /dev/hda5 (hd0,4 pour grub).

hda{1,2,3,4} : partition primaire (dont une peut être dite étendue)

hda5 et plus : partition logique

Autrement dit : ta partition boot est certainement /dev/hda5 (hd0,4 pour grub) si tu l'as fait en partition logique.

Sauf erreur de ma part.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Autrement dit : ta partition boot est certainement /dev/hda5 (hd0,4 pour grub) si tu l'as fait en partition logique.
> 
> Sauf erreur de ma part.

 

Exact. Je n'avais jamais eu ce problème car depuis que j'utilise Grub, ma partition de boot était toujours une partition primaire... Par contre j'ai un autre problème avec Grub : 

```
Error 15 : File not found
```

De plus mon Grub est complètement illisible...

----------

## salamandrix

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2-6-22-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda7 

 

Vérifie déjà le nom du kernel.

Ensuite je mettrais plutôt : 

 *Quote:*   

> kernel (hd0,4)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2-6-22-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda7 

 

à moins que l'option root et real_root soit réellement nécessaire pour le sata (n'en ayant pas je dis peut être une bétise)

édit : le système est bien sur dev/sda7  ?

----------

## Neuromancien

Grrrr ! J'avais écrit 2.6-22 au lieu de 2.6.22...

Maintenant il se charge mais me dit :

```
Block device /dev/sda7 is not a valid root device...

The root device is not unspecified or not detected.
```

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> à moins que l'option root et real_root soit réellement nécessaire pour le sata (n'en ayant pas je dis peut être une bétise) 

 Euh, il me semble que ces options sont demandées par genkernel  :Smile: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   à moins que l'option root et real_root soit réellement nécessaire pour le sata (n'en ayant pas je dis peut être une bétise)  Euh, il me semble que ces options sont demandées par genkernel 

 

Oui.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Grrrr ! J'avais écrit 2.6-22 au lieu de 2.6.22...
> 
> Maintenant il se charge mais me dit :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Apparemment Genkernel ne compile pas le kernel avec le support des disques SATA !  :Mad: 

Je n'ai jamais compilé un kernel manuellement car je suis feignant. Alors j'ai une question toute bête : si je fais un make menuconfig, il reprend les options de Genkernel ?

----------

## Neuromancien

Bon, j'ai trouvé un guide de Genkernel. Si je comprends bien, ce qu'il me faut c'est genkernel --menuconfig all.

----------

## Neuromancien

Bon, ça ne m'avance pas trop... Je ne sais pas quelle(s) option(s) choisir. Le guide de configuration du noyau ne m'aide pas...

----------

## salamandrix

une petite recherche dans le wiki donne souvent une réponse :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_SATA

----------

## CryoGen

Et aussi ca dans la partie Docs de notre section French

[TIP] Passer son noyau en libata "intégral"

----------

## Neuromancien

En fait c'était assez simple, une seule option à activer.  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

Surtout ne nous dit pas laquelle ^_^"

----------

## Neuromancien

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Surtout ne nous dit pas laquelle ^_^"

 

nVidia SATA dans mon cas.  :Smile: 

----------

